# What is this?



## Laura22 (Sep 19, 2010)

I usually do my NovoRapid after a meal. The past 2 days, Matt and I have had breaded chicken, a few spuds and beans. Only until he gets paid again!

But after eating, my mouth has been tingly. Mainly my tongue and bottom lip. Any ideas what this is? I'm going to mention it to my DSN tomorrow but it's annoying slightly........ lol


----------



## Copepod (Sep 19, 2010)

Tingling mouth / lips - 2 ideas come to mind, hypoglycaemia or food poisoning, but best to check you blood sugar as soon as possible and phone NHS Direct, as they can take your full history.


----------



## bev (Sep 19, 2010)

These are also signs of an allergy.Bev


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 19, 2010)

Never known myself to be allergic to anything. Confusing....


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 19, 2010)

laura

When are you testing your bg, so that you know what dose of insulin you need?

Tingly can be a sign of hypo, you need to check your BG before you eat, as it may be that you are border line hypo at you start eating, but drop slightly under the hypo line before the carbs start to kick in?

When you tingle check your BG as you will know what is going on..

My husband actually say his mouth and tongue tingle when his BG's return to normal after he's treated an hypo!


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 19, 2010)

I tested before dinner last night and BG was 6.7mmol and that was before any carbs. It only seems to be at the evening meal aswell and only been the last 2/3 days


----------



## Cate (Sep 19, 2010)

Is there chilli mixed with the breadcrumbs in the breaded chicken?  Sometimes it's the simple things... 
Hope you figure it out!


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 20, 2010)

Very odd, I get it if im low sometimes.

But if you werent low i really dont know.

Weird things happen when your having a baby, most of them are normal but its worth checking with your team xx


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 21, 2010)

No chilli as I don't like any spicy food whatsoever!

I'm doing a carb counting course today so will ask them then. Not that I need to go! I know how to count carbs!!


----------

